
A Man Who Found Stuxnet (2011) - swatkat
https://eugene.kaspersky.com/2011/11/02/the-man-who-found-stuxnet-sergey-ulasen-in-the-spotlight/
======
Diskutant
Another interesting read about Stuxnet: [http://arstechnica.com/tech-
policy/news/2011/07/how-digital-...](http://arstechnica.com/tech-
policy/news/2011/07/how-digital-detectives-deciphered-stuxnet-the-most-
menacing-malware-in-history.ars)

------
stunt
Darknet Diaries podcast had an episode about Stuxnet and a few more about
other attacks that are linked to it.

[https://darknetdiaries.com/episode/29/](https://darknetdiaries.com/episode/29/)

------
mobilio
It's good that we know who was found it. But still there is lack of
information who built it.

~~~
Diskutant
According to this we know who built it: [https://arstechnica.com/tech-
policy/2012/06/confirmed-us-isr...](https://arstechnica.com/tech-
policy/2012/06/confirmed-us-israel-created-stuxnet-lost-control-of-it/)

